# Do police cars play have regular radios or just police radios?



## redrock (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay please don't laugh but I have a scene where someone is sitting in a police car and there is music coming out of the radio. Is this possible? Or is there only a police dispatch radio in the car? I would ask a cop but I like to keep a low profile.


----------



## Sam (Jun 18, 2011)

Most police cars come with an AM/FM radio as standard equipment. Some precincts don't allow them because they feel it distracts their officers, but it wouldn't be unrealistic to have a radio in a cop car.


----------

